# Lego star wars 2 repeated crashes windows 7



## TajDan (Jan 24, 2011)

I have installed lego star wars 2 with windows 7 professional (32 bit) which went fine and generally it plays fine

HOwever after about an hour of play it freezes and I have to shut the computer down using the on switch as the only way out

I notice that lego star wars 1 is confirmed as having compatibility problems with windows 7 - does anyone know anything about lego star wars 2?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See your other thread - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/bsod-please-help-files-attached-546070.html

It could also be a power or heat problem.

What PSU have you got?

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game?

Lego Star Wars 2 is fully compatible with Windows Vista 32-bit, so it should also work in Windows 7. https://www.microsoft.com/Windows/c...4&c=PC Gaming&sc=Action & Adventure&os=32-bit


----------



## TajDan (Jan 24, 2011)

I was wondering whether it was an unrelated problem as the sudden crashes at the moment seem to have improved since removing comodo firewall. The power supply comes through a UPS which was tested recently on another computer and seemed to be working fine


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There's a power supply unit (PSU) inside your computer case. It's the box at the top rear with all the cables coming out of it. There should be a label on the side of this PSU giving the make, model and total watts. If it's is a low quality unit or is not providing enough power, this could explain the crashes.

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game? High temperatures and out of range voltages can also cause crashes.


----------



## TajDan (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. It wouldn't suprise me at all if it is power related. We live in a country with multiple power problems - regualar blackouts, electricity rationing, variable voltage - too high/too low/spikes. We take the power for the computer trhough a voltage stabilser which is pretty effective at keeping the voltage at around 220-230. We also run the monitro from the stabiliser.

We used to run a laptop from the same stabiliser and had no prbolems - it goes up to 3000v so it should be fine.

We have run a printer off that stabiliser which was ok in the past but I did notice the computer did shut down once when the printer was powering up to prepare to print - so I'm considering getting a separate stabilser for the computer and monitor.

As I mentioned after the stabiliser comes the UPS which should mean we get some warning to shut the computer down if there is a power cut/if the power gets too low, the UPS was running fine on another computer for 2 days (alsthough this was in a different time that has much bettter power)

Lots of people run desktops in our town using a stabilser and a UPS with no problems at all so in theory getting good enough electric should be feasible

Maybe we just need to try to work out what works best which life is often like here anyway - we can't have our radiator, kettle and electric oven on at the same time otherwise it trips the electric

Anyway!

The PSU is a MAX switching power supply ATX-500W

I hope that gives you enough info

I am going to try to replace the RAM as the shop has agreed to give us a replacement - I don't know if you saw in my other posts but we had 2 lots of 2mb RAM and we had to remove one due to a power cut which left us unable to install windows - once it was removed windows installed fine but I wonder if the remaining 2Mb was also damaged slightly


----------



## Lifemetal (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello! :wave:I just installed the game and have had similar crashes. However, I do believe that it is just old/poor programming in the game that is making us crash, and not a power or overheat problem. 
I played 'Just Cause 2' last year for a few months (single-player mode) and it is a lot more graphics intensive (like 2,000% more than "Lego Star Wars"). In JC2 I crashed after playing for a few hours and ended up putting new 'thermal paste' on my vid-card which helped. "Aliens Vs. Predator" and Disney's "Split Second" racing game are two games that are too laggy on my machine, but they won't crash.
This 'Lego Star Wars' is probably having a conflict w/one of the "too many" Windows7 processes that are running. It even crashes for me sometimes a few seconds into loading the game (even after 'repairing' the prog and installing the '1.2 update'). 
There are many games that have problems in the past on Windows like this one, i.e. sports games, 3rd party games that whose code wasn't well written (however the play control is VERY nice for a PC game). "Giant Entertainment" & "Travellers' Tales" developed and published the game and then 'Eidos' got distribution rights. I think it would have been a more 'polished' game/and had more detailed menu's if it was from 'LucasArts', but then the price would've gone up a lot. Luckily people love the series & are still playin it on Nintendo Wii. It's a fun series and I think they've improved a learned a lot since the first game.:wink:


----------

